# Fizik Demo in / around Redwood City or Palo Alto?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of a bike shop in or around Redwood City / Palo Alto that has Fizik saddles to demo? Ideally I'd like to try the Kurve Chameleon and Bull saddles.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

The only ones I know are further down in the South Bay.

Sports Basement in Sunnyvale
La Dolce Velo
Cycle City
Cupertino Bike Shop
Willow Glen Bicycles


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. Unfortunately the South Bay is a little too far - live in Redwood Shore, work in Palo Alto.


----------

